# 1936 JD / All wheels w/rubber



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

I have a 36 Jd unstyled, The iron wheels have been converted to Rubber tires.
These wheels are rusted and chemicaly eat away.
Question is , dose anyone have info on new or used wheels.?
UHH , I hope this is posted in the proper forum . If not I will change it. Thanks

<IMG SRC=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=71902>


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

DrB/ Don

Sorry, I don’t have a pair of those wheels. Don’t own a gold mine either but until you price those wheels you might not know what I taking about.  If you don’t get lucky and find a pair for a reasonable price you might try:

Detwiler Tractor Parts 
S3266 Hwy. 13 So.
Spencer, WI
Phone 715-659-4252

They advertise in Green Magazine. 
Rerimming rear factory round and flat spoke wheels $950 a pair. 
Rerimming front round spoke is $350 a pair.
New reproduction rear round spoke B wheels 10 or 12 spline $1600 a pair.

I do not have a connection with this company and haven’t traded with them in the past. 

Are you restoring your 36JD? Do you own gold mine? 

I have a 51 B that needs a new transmission. You don’t happen to have a few of those parts laying around do you? 

:cpu:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

http://salvagetractors.com
try these guys for rims or if your a good welder you could try a tire shop see if you buy rim blanks and weld them in yourself. i've done this on quite a few tractors


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Guys ,
John , I don`t have a gold mine , My exwife got that a long time ago , I hav`nt been able to find another one , LoL, The JD is a one owner and run`s good , so I`m gonna fix it up, I could rerim it with blanks , I havn`t found a dealer for these , Like Bear suggested , .
I don`t have any green parts , Ive got a few N pieces. I will be needing wheels for a 48 BFAvery next year late also.
John and Bear , thanks for your help and wishing y`all a Merry Christmas.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

A little follow up on the JD-1936-B, It runs and drives great. I have a truck load of pic`s but my IMac computer go`s to repair shop tomorrow. Doing the best I can with what I have for now.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

She looks great!! My cousin got the 35 A. :-( How did you repair the rims?


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks MFreund
all the wheel blanks were just to expensiveness , and then freight on top of that.
I went to a tractor show in TX with several other tractor guys. Back in the swap meet area,leaning on a tree,two nice sand blasted spoke wheels. $75.00 each. I only got there 5 minutes before another guy, he got all upset!


----------

